# leaving



## Khael (Oct 10, 2016)

my name is khael (pronounced cale) and I have a question. I was wondering if anyone else out there has wanted and I mean really wanted, almost felt like they need to just pack up their gear and bug out I mean go off and live in the woods in huts or whatever hunting and growing your own food and just living away from this society that is doomed to collapse or destroy itself.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You mean, has anyone ever wanted to just leave?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know about being completely isolated. I'm getting too old for that but I do wish we could find a way to get further out.

Once you hit a certain age, medical facilities become more important to have near by and therefore move higher up the list.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Some people do just walk into the woods and try to stay there but.... 95% are back living in a home within 2 months and 99.5% are back within a year. We are social creatures, and require some human interaction, that combined with the need to pay for things you can't make or grow forces us to trade (or get a job).


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I have thought about that. Then I come to my senses. If this is your plan my advice to you would be sure of your skillset. If you have spent a lot of time in the bush and know you're capable of being able to survive then go for it. If not you better learn the skills you'll need because learning on the fly could and probably would get you killed.

Now think about this, people use to live that way because they had to not because they wanted to. Those same people died a lot younger because they didn't have the convenience of modern medicine. 

Then again we only live once. Might as well do it however you want.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ya I have thought about it but I'd be dead inside of 2 months maybe just 1. I'm much better off in my fortified bug in location and
deal with what comes. I have several neighbors all on the same page and we will stand ready when it is time!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

So Khael (pronounced cale), are you the same Khael that has been getting into prepping for years, but hasn't taken any concrete steps to learn prepping? What gear are you going to pack up to bug out with? What makes you think you have enough knowledge to live in the woods, grow crops on virgin land, and live without the help of society? Ever camped in the woods in winter? Ever grown vegetables with hand tools? Do you own a rifle? How good of a shot are you? Ever shot and gutted a deer?

Have I ever wanted, I mean really wanted, to go out and "live in the woods in huts or whatever"? Heck, no! I like central heat when its cold and raining. I like grocery stores and Scotch with ice in it, and women in clean clothes. A prepper is just a new word for survivalist. What you propose is isn't conducive to survival.

P.S. How old are you, really?


----------



## Khael (Oct 10, 2016)

so to answer your questions side yes that's me and yes I've been wintercamping I have a 22 rifle that I have been practicing with but I'm more proficient with a recurve bow ( I use a sage which has been awesome for me ) and when it comes to gardening I've been gardening since I could walk thanks to my grandfather. I'm 25 really and I meant I've never taken any concrete steps as in food storage or getting a proper bug out bag. I'm not saying I wish to up and leave right now because I would die. I have a lot to learn hence why I'm posting on this site so I can learn and better prepar my self. if I ever do plan to leave and live the hermit life style I'd definitely do a few practice runs like walking the American discovery trail (is hope thats the right name) and yes I have hunted and gutted animals for food I still need to learn proper hide tanning technique s. but I'm an avid fisher and the reason I started this thread was to see if their are others like me that feel like a natural life is more fullfilling.


----------



## Khael (Oct 10, 2016)

just to clarify I'm under no illusion that I would survive as I am because I wouldn't. I just wanted to know if anyone else felt the same way I did that's all


----------



## Khael (Oct 10, 2016)

I apologize to respond again but just a side note. I think scotch is better neat but that's just my opinion ha


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thought about it? Sure.
Considered it? Not yet.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Do I just want to go out into the wilderness and become Jeremiah Johnson? No, that's never been my goal. However, we do want to get out into the country and out of the city, a goal we are working on. I am prepared to survive, not live in a cave on a mountain.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Often times, especially in men, the urge to "just leave" is a primal reaction to feeling trapped and unable to be independant. It Harkens back to our hunter gatherer past.
Short trips afield backpacking, camping, etc can be effective methods of coping.
Alternative methods not requiring physical travel can also be employed.
Here is one such example, and a method I myself use daily with moderate success.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have thought about moving out beyond the suburbs where we live now. For me it's not just a problem of safety, it's the noise and commotion.

I'm retired, and I can polish when and where I want to, most work comes UPS, so "location" is not a requirement. As one member said, as you grow older you need more medical advice and prescriptions. But I'm also in great health, and "living smaller" would not be a problem.

As for the 'commotion' aspect, my wife has been very vocal about not feeling safe or happy at shopping malls, although the stores we patronize allow concealed carry.

In the end, I think we'll compromise. Farther from neighbors, but closer to clinics. LOL

(BTW, when my dad retired he lived on a mountain in Ashville for ten years. My mom hated it, but after 42 years at a high stress job, he needed to decompress. When health issues arose, he moved to Knoxville. We are not the only ones who choose this route, our parents usually did the same thing.)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Khael said:


> I was wondering if anyone else out there has wanted and I mean really wanted, almost felt like they need to just pack up their gear and bug out I mean go off and live in the woods in huts .


Most have toyed with the intriguing idea of just disappearing and getting away from it all, a fresh start, at sometime in their lives. The driver can be many reasons. However, it is not practicable with commitments, responsibilities, and practical reasons ..... for most. So ....... I continue forward with my God given journey.

Living in huts you say? Well, I have spent considerable amount of time in .......

Pizza Hut
Daiquiri Hut
A game where they talk about huts .... hut one, hut two, hut three ......
Huts on many different Caribbean beaches

(A Watchman thinks back and decides "screw the huts" ...... but a cabin in the mountains Hmmm........)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

You need a lot more skills to learn before you try to do what you propose. Even with a home base, equipment, it will be tough. In any environment.

You can do it. Humans have done it for many thousand years. But many have left us trying

Try reading the Tom Brown Jr. book, Grandfather.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes Kheal , I have done a lot of thinking on liven off the land , if I were 30 years younger and know what I know today , yes I would do it .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Khael, living an isolated existence is nearly impossible, even the mountain men in their solitude had need of civilization and were not 100% isolated.

Prehistoric man only survived by gathering in groups for mutual support, look at the plains Indians.

I would not even guess the mortality rate for first timers.

You would stand a better chance at in in sub tropical areas not in the temperate regions.

When I was about your age, In the Army guard, three day into the field, 

I came down with food poison along with three others, had I been alone, I would be dead.

Around the world primitive people live under primitive conditions, there are three key factors related to their survival,

tropical or subtropical climate, mutual support as a tribe and eons of hand me down experience.

Central Africa, Amazon,, New Guinea, primary places of primal existence all fall within the equatorial or torrid zone, within 10 degrees of the equator.

Interesting to think about, practical in general terms, not even close.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Khael said:


> my name is khael (pronounced cale) and I have a question. I was wondering if anyone else out there has wanted and I mean really wanted, almost felt like they need to just pack up their gear and bug out I mean go off and live in the woods in huts or whatever hunting and growing your own food and just living away from this society that is doomed to collapse or destroy itself.


My best to you. I don't know of many young ladies who have tried to live off the land and been successful but you never know. Good luck.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

My wife and I did this 23 years ago when we moved our family into the mountains of the pacific northwest. Although we didn't live in huts we did live in a travel trailer for the first year while building the cabin. That was the coldest winter I have spent anywhere have you ever tried to live in a trailer with 4 feet of snow and temps that dropped below 0 at times?
Even after 20 years in the Marine Corps and growing up on a cattle ranch in Montana it was tough on us and 23 years later we are still learning. We survived it and today with the help of friends and family that have built up around us and formed a small community we thrive. So I speak from experience you will need some contact with the outside world. I wish you luck and remember all of us are here to learn from others and teach you young ones what we have learned from our life experiences.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I think about this every single day and am working towards this eventuality. I find face to face social situations to be extremely taxing. Online interactions are more than social enough for me 

Have you tried just leaving for a camp weekend? See how that bodes for you. It'll give you the isolation you seem to want, plus you can sharpen your skills with practical use.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

acidMia said:


> I think about this every single day and am working towards this eventuality. I find face to face social situations to be extremely taxing. Online interactions are more than social enough for me
> 
> Have you tried just leaving for a camp weekend? See how that bodes for you. It'll give you the isolation you seem to want, plus you can sharpen your skills with practical use.


Mia,

If you don't get your personal docs in order, I am gonna head to Ontario and we are gonna work on your social skills. Okay?


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Do I want to get up and just leave? Honestly no, I don't. I've got a lot of family and friends around me. A career that brings a lot of satisfaction. There are ton of very good reasons to stay put. Now do I practice those skills that I might need should a disaster strike? Absolutely. I keep growing more and more concerned about the way the world keeps going. So I stand ready to protect my family should the need arise. Are there a lot of problems? Sure of course there are. But there's also a lot of good things in the world too and while I might try my best to be prepared for the bad I'll enjoy the good.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Mia,
> 
> If you don't get your personal docs in order, I am gonna head to Ontario and we are gonna work on your social skills. Okay?


I have a good chunk of them together now, and most of that photocopied at least once! Then I realized I should be making PDFs so I can get a couple USB sticks going as well. So now I need to find the cable for the printer. And rearrange some things, because in a moment of sheer brilliance, I set my printer up on the opposite side of the room from the computer.  (I have wireless printing from my phone and tablet! Never thought I'd need the beast of a desktop set up again!)

But you're welcome to come visit anytime  we can take some moose for a joy ride! Does it count as socializing if I talk to the animals?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Let me add this, most people I meet, I want nothing to do with.

In my operation of my business, I take in no walk in traffic, only work through local gun shops.

I have worked this way for 40 years, I got fed up with assholes who came in to get a gun repaired,

and then have them tell me how to do it, I would tell them to fix it themselves and then tell them to get the hell out.

I also got tired of people complaining about the price or the rate I charged.

For some reason they think I can exist on what some kitchen table hack charges with no overhead.

I avoid most people, and don't give a damn what they do or what happens to them.

Now this will upset some of you, I don't care.

In an active shooter situation with me present, outside my home/property,

I will only engage with return fire if I have no choice, If other people die, tough shit.

I will not be subjected to the libtard laws of this state in regards to SD, I am no longer a LEO, I will not stick my neck out.

It happened to me 46 years ago, two guys were trying to steal my brothers new t-bird from the yard, 

they jumped me as we surprised each other, ended up shooting both, 

ended in court with the finding, justifiable, self defense, both had long criminal and jail records.

My mother heard the gunfire and came down to see what was going on, we met in the kitchen.

She nearly had a heart attack, me and my suit were covered in blood from the guy I shot in the face at less than three feet.

Defense lawyers would turn around everything and end up making you the bad guy.

Obviously, if I saw a perp standing over a woman ready to shoot her, I might engage him.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Khael said:


> my name is khael (pronounced cale) and I have a question. I was wondering if anyone else out there has wanted and I mean really wanted, almost felt like they need to just pack up their gear and bug out I mean go off and live in the woods in huts or whatever hunting and growing your own food and just living away from this society that is doomed to collapse or destroy itself.


Heck yes. Us old guys got a taste for that kinda action by being forced to study up on a dumb yankee hippy named Henry David Thoreau He lived on the edge of a tank in an old wooden box. He is bound to be the grandfather of modern preppers. He washed his face in the morning dew and wiped his coola with poison ivy. etc. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_David_Thoreau


----------

